# #MiddysCanadaGrandTour



## littlD (Apr 17, 2016)

It's time to plan out our Grand Tour of Canada, this time driving our 2020 Tesla Model Y Dual Motor.

We'll follow part of the *Fast EV Lightning Run* at a much slower "tourist" pace, taking in all the sights, including a return trip to Yellowstone (#MiddieGoesToYellowstone) before returning home.

@TrevP , sure would appreciate ideas on some attractions Deborah and I should consider during our Canada Grand Tour.

And anyone can help us with additional ideas on making this our best epic road trip yet! 
Tentatively, we're targeting a August/September timeframe and at least 3 weeks to complete.

You can see our plan so far here: https://abetterrouteplanner.com/?plan_uuid=1fffc9be-6c17-4912-b8fa-b3b325b78f5a


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Well, first congrats on doing the drive! For me since I've spent my whole life seeing Canada from Toronto to out East I can say to make sure you taken in Banff national park while in Alberta. Sadly we were in the middle of the night when we went through so I didn't get to see it, I'll have to go back!

Out East: Nova Scotia, Cape Breton and PEI are wonderful and beautiful places to visit! I've been there several times and always look forward to going again.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Using the Supercharger network doesn't always require Interstate travel. I would encourage you to leave the interstate behind whenever possible. For instance, instead of I-90 for travelling east across Washington state, consider route 20 from Burlington to Leavenworth. For my money, this might be the most spectacular mountain drive in the U.S.


----------



## littlD (Apr 17, 2016)

FRC said:


> Using the Supercharger network doesn't always require Interstate travel. I would encourage you to leave the interstate behind whenever possible. For instance, instead of I-90 for travelling east across Washington state, consider route 20 from Burlington to Leavenworth. For my money, this might be the most spectacular mountain drive in the U.S.


I'm trying to add that to our route, yet it seems WA-20 ends around Okanogan and Leavenworth is way south and west of Okanogan.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

littlD said:


> I'm trying to add that to our route, yet it seems WA-20 ends around Okanogan and Leavenworth is way south and west of Okanogan.


You are correct. By the time you get to Twisp the spectacular drive is behind you. I went out of my way to Leavenworth because 1) Supercharger, 2) Cute, Kitchy tourist town, and 3) Nowhere is out of the way when you don't have a destination!


----------



## littlD (Apr 17, 2016)

FRC said:


> You are correct. By the time you get to Twisp the spectacular drive is behind you. I went out of my way to Leavenworth because 1) Supercharger, 2) Cute, Kitchy tourist town, and 3) Nowhere is out of the way when you don't have a destination!


I'm thinking of a several day stop in Winthrop at the Sun Mountain Lodge. Plus, they have destination chargers! Now I can explore to my hearts content in that area.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

As you head toward home from there, you might consider a detour through Glacier National Park and the Going To The Sun Road in Montana. It might be further out of the way than you want to go, but it's another "not to be missed" drive. I hope to be there myself in August, headed home from the Arctic Circle.


----------



## littlD (Apr 17, 2016)

Sadly, this trip is being put on the shelf until 2021 because:

1. Canadian travel restrictions
2. State to state self quarantine requirements in several states we would want to travel to, including Wyoming. Isn't much fun when you can't leave the hotel room!

So... be watching soon for #MiddysSafeSociallyDistancedEpicRoadtrip...


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

littlD said:


> Sadly, this trip is being put on the shelf until 2021 because:
> 
> 1. Canadian travel restrictions
> 2. State to state self quarantine requirements in several states we would want to travel to, including Wyoming. Isn't much fun when you can't leave the hotel room!
> ...


My Alaskan Adventure has also been shelved. Next Summer!!


----------



## littlD (Apr 17, 2016)

It's time to restart planning this epic roadtrip again.

I'm guessing August-Sept 2021 would be best.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1344050148972900352


----------



## Chestnut Mare (Dec 12, 2019)

Ontario guy here. I'll put in a few suggestions.
First place that you may wish to detour: Manitoulin Island. This is a scenic, mostly indigenous island in Lake Huron/Georgian Bay. You would charge at the Baldwin (Espanola) supercharger (SuC), then travel to the island. Take the Chi Cheemaun ferry (reservations are required) to Tobermory and see the shipwrecks and Flowerpots in Fathom Five national park. Then take Hwy 6 to Owen Sound SuC - and down to Toronto (IF you want to go there). PS: if you go this way, stop at the Orangeville SuC (it's under construction now), and I'll buy you a coffee.
Or
Continue on Hwy 17 through to Sudbury. In Sudbury, you have to choose whether you want to go to Toronto and Southern Ontario via Hwy 69/400, or continue on the TC Hwy 17 to Ottawa

Toronto: Nice big city, reminds me of Chicago. Lots to see and do (and eat). From Toronto, you should definitely see Niagara Falls, and go to Niagara on the Lake to stay/eat/ do some wine tours. Lots of SuC all along the route
Heading out - back in Toronto, take the 401 east toward Montreal. along the way, there are some nice side trips that get you there eventually
- Loyalist Parkway - Prince Edward County, and stop in downtown Kingston for a meal, then go to the SuC in the north end of town, and back on the 401
- 1000 Island Parkway - Gananoque, and perhaps a boat tour of the 1000 Islands

You could then detour to Ottawa via 416, or continue to Montreal

Alternate route from Toronto to Ottawa: 401 to 115, then catch the southern arm of the Trans Canada Hwy, Hwy 7 to Ottawa. Much more scenic than the 401

Hwy 17 Sudbury - Ottawa: Lots of great lakes and rivers all along the drive. Closer to Ottawa, near Beachburg, great whitewater rafting on the Ottawa River. Water should be decent in August/Early September. Ottawa itself is a mini Washington DC. Lots of museums and parks. The Rideau canal is a nice visit. Gatineau Park on the Quebec side of the river is really nice.

Take 417 to Montreal

Places that you could/should visit east of Ontario
-Montreal. It's like you put New York City and Paris in a blender. It's a fun city, and it has a festival of some sort on all summer
-Quebec City. It's a 400 year old walled fort city. It's really New France. Full of history, 400 year old limestone buildings, and great food. It's my second favourite place to visit, in Canada (Banff is number 1)
-Prince Edward Island. small town rural island good beaches and golf courses. Ann of Green Gables
-Halifax. A beautiful small city port, with a short drive to the Annapolis Valley.
-Cape Breton Island/Cabot trail. Beautiful highlands skirting the Atlantic, and home to the best folk music in the country. Home to 2 of the highest rated golf courses in the country. No SuC there - you'll need to check Plugshare for overnight charging
- Newfoundland ? No Suc. It's a trip in itself. If you go, take the ferry (reservations are a must) - Long trip. St John's is a big fishing village.....and if there, you must get Screeched in and kiss the cod


----------

